# LSE Competition



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

Inspired by the f2l competition and the last layer competition i decided to make a last 6 edges competition. same basic rules apply like with the other threads.


1.Everyone can join, no matter how fast you are.
2.You will use the scrambles I give you which will be scrambles generated from qqtimer .
3.You cannot redo any of the solves.If you get a pop or you mess something up finish the solve and stop the timer or just make it a DNF.
4.We will be using the average of 12 system.
5.We will be solving the last 6 edges of the cube (UL, UR, UF, UB, DB and DF).
6.You are allowed 15 seconds of preinspection.
7.Remember to include your average in the post because im not working out the average for you
8.HAVE FUN, It's not about being the best or the worst or winning or losing. Just have a fun time.

Other substep competitions
The last layer competition >>http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34570-Last-Layer-Competition
The first 2 blocks competition>>http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34824-First-2-Blocks-Competition
The first 2 layer competition>>http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34425-F2L-Competition


----------



## emolover (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you going to make a F2B thread?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

This'll actually be kinda fun for me; I like doing L6E even though I'm not the best at it 


emolover said:


> Are you going to make a F2B thread?


 
I hope not. That may be too many substep threads :3


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

round 1

1.U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M
2.U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M U M' U' M2 U M
3.M U2 M U2 M' U M U' M U' M' U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M U2
4.M2 U M2 U' M2 U' M' U M U' M U M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U
5.U' M2 U' M' U M U' M U M' U' M2 U M' U M U M2 U' M
6.U2 M' U M' U' M U' M2 U' M U' M U2 M2 U M' U M U M
7.M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U M U2
8.M U M U' M' U2 M U' M U' M2 U M' U M' U' M2 U' M U
9.U2 M2 U' M U M' U M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U' M U' M2 U2 M
10.M2 U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M U2
11.U2 M U' M2 U2 M U2 M U M U2 M U' M U M2 U' M U' M
12.M2 U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' M' U' M U

Estimated closing time - 22/jan 2:00 eastern daylight time


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> Are you going to make a F2B thread?


 
nah. im too lazy to run 2 competition threads :3


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 1 - Avg of 10 - *3.59*



Spoiler



(5.29), 4.85, 2.75, (2.22), 3.72, 5.15, 2.34, 4.03, 3.51, 3.24, 3.50, 2.82
Avg of 12 = 3.59 (σ = 0.90)

With best and worst taken out:
session avg: 3.55 (σ = 0.68)
session mean: *3.59*

I did pretty good


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 15, 2012)

*average: 6.83*
times: (9.25), 5.78, 6.14, 6.45, (4.99), 6.52, 6.13, 6.76, 7.61, 6.59, 8.22, 8.08
9.25 was 4c dots, 4.99 was orientation skip.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 15, 2012)

bored - Round 1
1.61, 1.92, 1.74, 2.00, 1.97, 1.71, (1.31), 1.36, 2.66, (2.70), 1.44, 1.83 => 1.82

yay 1-look >_>


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> bored - Round 1
> 1.61, 1.92, 1.74, 2.00, 1.97, 1.71, (1.31), 1.36, 2.66, (2.70), 1.44, 1.83 => 1.82
> 
> yay 1-look >_>


 
How is this possible..........................................................................:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 15, 2012)

shortcuts yo.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> shortcuts yo.


 
You gotta teach me bro. <3


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

5.80, 6.02, 5.42, 4.78, 4.31, (3.48), (DNF(6.67)), 6.83, 9.61, 7.37, 8.67, 7.21

6.60 Average

EO was MUCH too easy at the beginning so I could look ahead and track UL+UR... the last 6 solves (or DNF...) are more like my average.

EDIT : Holy waffo T_T


----------



## emolover (Jan 15, 2012)

8.87

12.14, 4.47, 7.21, 14.55, 4.52, 11.29, 8.36, 6.92, 4.79, 23.19, 7.41, 11.50

There is a good reason I don't Roux. CFOP for life!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

ottozing said:


> 4.We will not be using the average of 12 system,we will be using the 10 out of 12 avearage system which means you will do 12 solves and you're not going to count the best and the worst solve and then you will calculate the average of the 10 solves you have left.Don't worry,most timers probably have that option.


 
In cubing, that is the average of 12 system


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 15, 2012)

Avg12: 2.91

Could've been better if it wasn't for that DNF and then a 6.xx...



Spoiler



1. 2.91
2. 1.94
3. 2.25
4. 2.68
5. 1.22
6. 1.86
7. 3.44
8. DNF
9. 6.02
10. 2.55
11. 2.63
12. 2.83


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

avg12 - 8.23

1. 6.55
2. 8.42
3. 3.91
4. 5.84
5. 6.80
6. 3.74
7. 14.17
8. 8.87
9. 6.28
10. 11.41
11. 10.11
12. DNF


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 15, 2012)

4.08, 3.68, 3.26, 4.28, 2.53, 2.93, 3.78, 4.03, 3.78, 5.91, 4.50, 4.43 = *3.88*

I'm not so great at LSE.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 15, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Inspired by the f2l competition and the last layer competition i decided to make a last 6 edged competition. same basic rules apply like with the other threads.
> 
> Everyone can join, no matter how fast you are.


Is this rule #1? Why is it not labeled like the others?



ottozing said:


> 2.You will use the scrambles I give you which will be WCA scrambles generated from qqtimer .


Those are not WCA scrambles. (They're not even random-state.)



ottozing said:


> 3.You cannot redo any of the solves.If you get a pop or you mess something up finish the solve and stop the timer or just make it a DNF.


I think most people understand that this applies.



ottozing said:


> 4.We will not be using the average of 12 system,we will be using the 10 out of 12 avearage system which means you will do 12 solves and you're not going to count the best and the worst solve and then you will calculate the average of the 10 solves you have left.Don't worry,most timers probably have that option.


Indeed, that's that "average of 12" means for cubing.



ottozing said:


> 5.We will be solving the last 6 edges of the cube (UL, UR, UF, UB, DB and DF)


Uh... okay? I suppose those can be the last six edges.



ottozing said:


> 6.HAVE FUN, It's not about being the best or the worst or winning or losing. Just have a fun time.


Of course. 


Anyhow, those rules didn't really clarify anything.
I would have just one important question, which is not answered: Are we restricted to <M, U> turns?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> Is this rule #1? Why is it not labeled like the others?



oops, i will fix that



Lucas Garron said:


> Those are not WCA scrambles. (They're not even random-state.)



ah, i didnt know, i guess i will fix that aswell =P



Lucas Garron said:


> I think most people understand that this applies.



that rule is kinda redundant. but i figured i would include it just to be sure



Lucas Garron said:


> Indeed, that's that "average of 12" means for cubing.



ok. thanks for the clarification



Lucas Garron said:


> Uh... okay? I suppose those can be the last six edges.



again, kind redundant. but i wanted to be clear





Lucas Garron said:


> Anyhow, those rules didn't really clarify anything.
> I would have just one important question, which is not answered: Are we restricted to <M, U> turns?



of course not. you can solve the last six edges however you please.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 15, 2012)

best avg5: 6.89 (σ = 0.54)
current avg12: 7.76 (σ = 0.97
8.06, 8.51, 9.39, 8.34, 6.25, 8.02, 6.15, 8.35, 6.38, 7.63, 6.64, 12.27


----------



## MostEd (Jan 15, 2012)

4.66, 3.28, 4.52, 2.63, 2.96, 7.39, 5.12, 4.91, 9.91, 4.39, 5.15, 4.10
avg5: 3.59 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 4.65 (σ = 1.21)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jan 16, 2012)

Average of 12: 2.376


Spoiler



1. 2.510 
2. 2.381 
3. 2.665 
4. 1.951 
5. (1.488) 
6. 1.902 
7. 2.974 
8. 2.908 
9. 2.222 
10. 2.380 
11. 1.871 
12. (3.221)



I assumed we're allowed pre-inspection. 
PS: I personally think a F2B or CMLL+LSE race would've made more sense, but this works too.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2012)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Average of 12: 2.376
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
you are allowed preinspection. i should probably include it in the rules so people dont get confused =D


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 19, 2012)

When does the next round start?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 19, 2012)

5.55, (2.49), 3.78, 3.34, 2.84, 2.90, 3.86, (6.25), 5.32, 3.84, 5.08, 4.51 = current avg12: 4.10 (σ = 0.97)

lolsilly scrambles, and me forgetting B part of comms.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> When does the next round start?


 
22/jan 2:00 eastern daylight time. also, could you mention my competion on your thread please?


----------



## AndersB (Jan 20, 2012)

10.79, 36.80, 19.67, 41.51, 5.80, 11.72, 7.74, 9.61, 10.07, 18.35, 12.75, 9.02

Like the first time I do LSE :-D. Good end.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2012)

ROUND 1 RESULTS

1.waffle=ijm-1.82
2.Phlippieskezer-2.38 (rounded off 2.376 to the nearest millisecond)
3.JonnyWhoopes-2.91
4.PandaCuber-3.59
5.NeedReality-3.88
6.Cool Frog-4.10
7.MostEd-4.65
8.Jaycee-6.60
9.tasguitar7-6.83
10.ottozing-8.23
11.emolover-8.87
12.AnderB-14.65 (remeber to include the average in your post because i wont do the average for you next time  )

congratulation to waffle=ijm for winning this round.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 22, 2012)

YAY top 5.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2012)

ROUND 2

1.U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U M' U M' U' M U M2 U' M2 U' M U' M' U2 
2.M2 U' M U2 M U M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M2
3.M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' M' U M2 U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M U M2 U2 M'
4.M U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M' U M U M U M' U' M
5.M2 U' M' U' M' U M2 U' M2 U M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M2 
6.U' M2 U' M U' M' U M2 U' M U M' U' M' U M2 U' M' U M' U2 M U M U
7.M' U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U' M U' M2 U M U2 M
8.M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M U' M2
9.M' U2 M U M2 U M' U M2 U M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M'
10.U2 M2 U' M U' M2 U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U2 M U M' U M U2 M U' M' U' M U
11.U' M U' M' U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U M U M2 U2 M U' M2 U2
12.M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M U' M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U M2 U M' U2 M'

potential closing time-25/01 2:00 eastern daylight time (i ran round 1 way too long last time so i'm making this round shorter)

good luck too everyone


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2012)

Round 2 

1.17.07
2.10.31
3.11.55
4.8.75
5.3.93
6.6.63
7.12.55
8.8.83
9.6.29
10.8.41
11.7.38
12.8.52

average-8.92 (i suck)


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 22, 2012)

Average : 6.08

(3.95), 8.31, 6.97, 7.45, 4.06, 4.38, 6.53, 6.14, 4.20, (9.41), 7.08, 5.68


----------



## JasonK (Jan 22, 2012)

4.28, 5.71, 6.08, 6.74, (2.92), 2.99, (8.60), 7.02, 4.61, 7.74, 6.45, 5.53 = *5.72*


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2012)

9.87

9.86, 11.04, 22.44, 7.07, 7.03, 8.50, 15.56, 8.38, 4.51, 4.74, 14.84, 11.72

I feel like a noob. How do you guys do it that fast?


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 22, 2012)

avg: 5.96

4.67, (8.03), 7.53, 6.83, (3.76), 6.40, 4.98, 6.81, 4.45, 7.43, 4.20, 6.25

Dropped the cube like a noob on 8.03, 7.43 was a six flip, and I think 3.76 was pre-oriented.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 22, 2012)

1. 3.30
2. 4.36
3. 4.86
4. 3.47
5. 4.54
6. 3.69
7. 3.94
8. 5.07
9. 3.10
10. 4.02
11. 7.10
12. 3.49


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> 1. 3.30
> 2. 4.36
> 3. 4.86
> 4. 3.47
> ...


 
average?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 22, 2012)

Session average: 2.75
1. 2.60 
2. 3.12 
3. 3.80 
4. 2.51 
5. 2.78 
6. 1.86 
7. (4.62) 
8. 2.79 
9. (1.80) 
10. 3.31 
11. 2.40 
12. 2.29


----------



## JasonK (Jan 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> average?


 4.07


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 22, 2012)

Average of 12: 4.36
1. (2.81) 
2. 4.71 
3. 5.00 
4. 3.44 
5. 4.44 
6. 4.59 
7. 2.93 
8. 5.43 
9. (6.17) 
10. 3.74 
11. 5.73 
12. 3.62



emolover said:


> I feel like a noob. How do you guys do it that fast?


 
Tricks, practice, magic. lookahead.

I always mess up 4D =P


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 22, 2012)

3.88, 4.55, 3.05, 2.50, 2.85, 3.77, 2.64, 4.45, 2.91, 2.31, 3.63, 2.60 = 3.23


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Tricks, practice, magic. lookahead.
> 
> I always mess up 4D =P



wait wait wait, what is 4D? I'm pretty sure it's only A-C.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 22, 2012)

Avg: 4.06

3.40, 5.05, 2.71, 3.16, 4.47, 3.09, 4.02, 5.20, 4.49, 4.40, 4.64, 3.83

Did a little worse than last round. I still cannot sub 3 LSE wtff!

How do you do it jonny?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 22, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> How do you do it jonny?


 
Turn speed, tricks, and a freaking ton of practice.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2012)

ROUND 2 Results

1.JonnyWhoopes (2.75)
2.cuber952 (3.23)
3.PandaCuber (4.06)
4.Cheese11 (4.07)
5.Cool Frog (4.36)
6.WTF2L (5.72)
7.tasguitar7 (5.96)
8.Jaycee (6.08)
9.ottozing (8.92)
10.emolover (9.87)

Congrats to jonnywhoopes for 1st place. pandacuber beat cheese11 by 1 millisecond which is pretty lol. oh and good job to everyone else


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2012)

round 3 scambles

1.M2 U M' U M' U2 M' U' M U M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M' U' M' 
2.M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M U M2 U M' U' M2 U' M2 U M U M' 
3.M' U2 M2 U' M U' M U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U' M U M' U'
4.U' M2 U M U M U' M2 U M2 U M2 U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M
5.U M U M2 U' M2 U M U M2 U' M' U' M U M' U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M2
6.U M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U M2 U' M U M' U
7.U M' U2 M2 U2 M U M U M' U2 M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M
8.U M U2 M2 U M2 U M' U M U M2 U' M2 U2 M U M U' M' U' M2 U
9.M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M2 U M U' M' U M2 U' M' U' M' U' 
10.U M' U' M U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U2 M U2 M U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U
11.U M' U M U M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M2 U M U
12.M U' M U M U' M2 U2 M' U' M U' M2 U M2 U M U' M2 U M' U2 M'

good luck too everybody

potential closing time - 29/jan 2:00 pm eastern daylight time


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2012)

This competition is too boring without points, so I am introducing the points system. It will begin on Round 3.

Points:

It is very simple. If you participate, you get points. If you don't, you lose points. 
•Competing in a round gets you 1 point.
•If you miss a round, you lose 3 points.
•If you break your previous average, you get an extra point.
•The more people that compete in a round, the more points you can win (i suck at explaining, so heres an example)
Ex:
if 11 cubers enter then first place will win 11 points, 2nd place wins 10, 3rd place wins 9 etc
if 2 cubers participate then first place will win 2 points, 2nd place will win 1 point
if 100 cubers participate then first place wins 100 points, and so on

The reason I will take points away if you don't participate, is to motivate cubers to keep practicing this sub-step. 

Points will not win you anything, except for pride and joy.

enjoy

EDIT: im removing the points system because i think its a bad idea now


----------



## emolover (Jan 25, 2012)

What's with the points now? It doesn't do you anything and the satisfaction should be improving or beating certain individuals, not trying to win points. Points only work well in the weekly competition or the Holiday contest because it makes it a lot easier to see who won.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> What's with the points now? It doesn't do you anything and the satisfaction should be improving or beating certain individuals, not trying to win points. Points only work well in the weekly competition or the Holiday contest because it makes it a lot easier to see who won.


 
I'm including the points now to add to the fun (even if you disagree about points being fun). and besides, its not like the points are causing any harm. points have been included in the last layer thread and first two blocks thread so figured i would include them here aswell.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2012)

round 3
1.8.32
2.9.72
3.8.12
4.5.69
5.8.43
6.5.25
7.13.76
8.3.02
9.8.35
10.9.38
11.6.48
12.7.41

average-7.71


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2012)

I have removed the points system because i dont want to make this thread too competitive. And it was a bad idea in the first place tbh.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 3 results

1.ottozing (7.71)
2.Sahid Velji(16.84)

only two competiters ='(

hopefully round 4 will get more competiters. if not, i probably wont bother running this thread.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 4 scrambles
1.M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M U M' U M' U M' U M2 U 
2.M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M2 U M U' M' U M U' M U M2 U M2 U2
3.U M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U M U M' U2 M2 U M U M' U' M' 
4.U M U2 M2 U M U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' M' U' M U M U2 M2 U' M' U' M' 
5.M' U' M2 U M U M U' M U2 M' U' M U M2 U M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' 
6.U M2 U' M2 U2 M U' M U M' U2 M U M' U M U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M 
7.U M2 U' M2 U M' U M' U M' U2 M U2 M U2 M2 U' M U2 M2 U' M' U' M 
8.M' U2 M' U' M U M2 U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M U' M' U M U M' U' M' U 
9.U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M U M' U M U M' U M U2 M' U M' U M U M' 
10.M2 U2 M U2 M2 U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U' M' U M' U M U' M U M2 U2 M' U2
11.U2 M' U' M U' M2 U2 M U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U' M U' M2 U' M' U M2 U M' U2 
12.U M U M U M' U M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' M2 U M' U M U' M 

potential closing time - 4th of february 2:00 edt
good luck guys


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2012)

round 4

1.6.43
2.4.19
3.6.64
4.8.01
5.6.30
6.3.98
7.8.30
8.5.39
9.8.02
10.11.29
11.5.61
12.7.05

average-6.59


----------



## ottozing (Jan 31, 2012)

cmon guys. i need more then just myself to compete in this thread.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 31, 2012)

I swear I competed last round 0_0.

I'll do this tomorrow afternoon after work.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 31, 2012)

avg12: *4.24* (σ = 0.67)
3.65, 5.47, 4.74, 4.38, 4.41, 3.62, 3.55, 5.37, 4.55, 4.78, 3.06, 3.32

First solves of the day. Horrible recognition.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 31, 2012)

I feel bad not doing this. 
avg12: 1.95 (σ = 0.22) 
2.01, 1.89, 1.64, 1.89, 2.29, 1.97, 1.88, 1.54, 3.23, 1.70, 1.94, 2.33


----------



## LarsN (Jan 31, 2012)

avg12: 3.82 (σ = 0.86) 
3.98, (2.14), (5.34), 3.11, 4.59, 3.74, 4.18, 2.68, 4.10, 4.74, 3.32, 3.78

I fail to understand how to improve my movecount during LSE ...


----------



## MostEd (Jan 31, 2012)

avg12: 4.09 (σ = 0.61)
5.09, 3.51, 3.38, 3.46, 2.90, 4.15, 3.83, 4.66, 4.41, 5.76, 4.77, 3.67
blegh


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

6.17

6.75, 4.64, (20.06), 7.83, 7.71, 3.36, (2.95), 5.29, 7.18, 10.67, 6.86, 6.82

Oh I did good!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 1, 2012)

Session average: 2.73
1. 2.74 
2. 2.22 
3. 3.32 
4. 1.83 
5. 3.27 
6. 1.60 
7. 3.33 
8. 2.83 
9. (3.51) 
10. 3.26 
11. (1.30) 
12. 2.87


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 1, 2012)

1: 4.37
2:2.61
3:8.04
4:6.17
5:4.05
6:4.96
7:4.49
8:5.76
9.4.27
10:7.30
12:3.85
12:2.67

4.79 AVG (Arnaud Van Galen)

I think I'll try this again later, when I'm a bit warmer.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 4, 2012)

round 4 results


1.waffle=ijm (1.95)
2.JonnyWhoopes (2.73)
3.LarsN (3.82)
4.MostEd (4.09)
5.PandaCuber (4.24)
6.Cube-Fu (4.79)
7.emolover (6.17)
8.ottozing (6.59)

nice job guys. congrats to waffle=ijm for 1st place.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 4, 2012)

round 5 scrambles

1.U M2 U2 M U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M' U M U2 M2 U2
2.U' M U M2 U2 M U2 M U M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U M U2 M2 U2 M U'
3.U' M U2 M2 U2 M' U' M U M U2 M U' M' U2 M U M' U' M' U2 M U 
4.M2 U M' U' M' U' M' U M2 U M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U' M
5.U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M' U M U' M U' M U M U' M2 U M U M U2 M2 U2 
6.M2 U' M2 U' M' U M U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M 
7.U2 M2 U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U M U2 M U2 M U' M2 U2 M U
8.U2 M U M' U' M U M' U2 M U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U' M' U M' U
9.M U' M' U M' U' M2 U2 M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 M' U M
10.U' M U M U M U M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U' M U M' U' M U' M U 
11.M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U M U2 M U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U' M2 
12.M U2 M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 

potential closing time - 9th / 02 / 2012 2:00pm edt.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 4, 2012)

round 5

1.6.10
2.7.18
3.7.31
4.8.99
5.6.66
6.7.10
7.7.33
8.6.09
9.9.77
10.10.28
11.5.08
12.5.63

average - 7.21


----------



## MostEd (Feb 4, 2012)

aiming for sub4 this time!
*space for race later*


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmmm; I'm not happy with my results at all. I'd wish for at least sub four, preferably sub 3 ... hmmm. Any tips other than KCLL would be welcome.

1:4.39
2:4.12
3:4.71
4:4.21
5:4.25
6:4.71
7:4.02
8:4.15
9:4.99
10:4.39
11:4.86
12:4.31

avg 4.41


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

Avg12: 3.913

4.558, 3.374, 3.981, 4.460, 5.143, 4.037, 4.769, 2.692, 4.249, 2.516, 3.439, 3.566

YAYYYY SUB 4!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 5, 2012)

Ewwww.

Session average: 3.24
1. 3.15 
2. 3.64 
3. 2.61 
4. 2.78 
5. (4.34) 
6. 3.54 
7. (2.19) 
8. 3.17 
9. 3.11 
10. 3.58 
11. 4.18 
12. 2.66


----------



## kasochi (Feb 5, 2012)

LSE is so much fun.
4.05 = [ (5.09), 4.71, 3.96, 3.16, 3.93, 4.67, (2.56), 4.19, 4.32, 4.21, 3.83, 3.53 ]

missed sub4 orz
I'll aim at sub4 in the next round.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 9, 2012)

round 5 results

1.JonnyWhoopes (3.24)
2.PandaCuber (3.91)
3.kasochi (4.05)
4.Cube-Fu (4.41)
5.ottozing (7.21)

nice job everyone.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 9, 2012)

round 6

1.U M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M' U M U'
2.M' U M2 U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 U' M' U' M' U M U' M2 U M2 U2 M' 
3.M U' M U2 M U M' U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M U' M' U M2 U' M U2 M U M'
4.M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U M U M U2 M U M2 U' M U2 M U2 M' U2 M U M' 
5.U' M U M2 U M U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M U M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U2 
6.U' M' U M U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U
7.M U M U' M' U M U M' U M2 U' M' U M U' M U' M U' M2 U' M2 U' M
8.U M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M' U2 M U' M U M2 U 
9.M' U' M U2 M' U' M U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 U' M U' M' U' M' 
10.M U M2 U' M U M U2 M U2 M U' M U' M U2 M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U M'
11.U M2 U' M2 U M' U M2 U M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M U M2 U2 M' U' M U' M' U2
12.M U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 M2 U M U M2 U M U M' U2 M U M2 U' M U2 M

school has started and i havent got the time i want to run this thread, so if anyone is interested in taking over feel free to ask

potential closing time - 4:00 / 13-02

good luck


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 11, 2012)

average 8.35
6.62, 5.47, 8.93, 7.56, 7.63, 10.10, 10.02, 8.46, 7.72, 9.86, 11.60, 6.56


----------



## kasochi (Feb 11, 2012)

round 6
3.78 = [ 3.16, (2.89), 4.37, 4.14, 3.74, 4.00, 2.92, 4.65, 3.60, 4.22, (5.00), 3.03 ]

Sub4. YAY!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

Ao12- 3.77 (σ = 0.34)(Beat kasochi by 0.01) 

3.82, 3.77, 3.68, 3.15, 3.86, 4.24, 3.70, 3.63, 3.28, 4.48, 3.33, 4.36

My times have become more consistent. Now I gotta work on blocks and CMLL recognition. Then I will be sub 15.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 18, 2012)

4.72, 3.36, 4.52, 4.10, 4.46, 6.44, 3.89, 4.85, 4.79, 4.95, 5.35, 3.90=4.55 avg (don't know why I bother ... I've got to get sub-4)


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

(4.14), 7.09, 7.25, 4.51, 8.70, 6.24, 5.08, 5.38, 6.93, 6.75, (10.51), 6.07

6.40

lolol I suck at Roux


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

*Results and Scrambles*

I guess I could take over this thread. 

*Results:*​
3.77	PandaCuber
3.78	kasochi
4.55	Cube-Fu
6.4	Jaycee
8.35	cubecraze1

*
Scrambles:*​
Maybe you guys could go to qqTimer.net, scroll down to 3x3 Subsets, then on the right, go to Roux-generator. 
Instead of me having to write down scrambles I get from there anyway. What do you think?

1) M U' M U' M2 U M' U' M' U' M2 U M2 U' M U' M' U' M U' M U M U M
2) U' M U M2 U' M' U' M2 U M' U M' U M U' M U2 M' U M' U M U2 M U2
3) U2 M U M' U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U M' U2
4) M' U M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2 M U M U' M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U' M' 
5) M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U M' U' M2 U M' U M U2 M' U M' 
6) M' U2 M U M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M U' M2 U' M U M2 U M U' M2 U2 M
7) M U' M U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 
8) M' U M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 U M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M' U' M2
9) M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U M U' M U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U M' 
10) U' M2 U' M2 U M2 U M U2 M' U' M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M U' M2 U M' U' M' U
11) U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M U' M U2 M2 U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 
12) M' U' M2 U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U' M U2 M2 U' M2


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 18, 2012)

Can't you copy and paste?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> Can't you copy and paste?


 
Going 1 by 1 is a hassle. Doesnt matter. Ill do it.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 18, 2012)

3.94, 3.63, 4.52, 5.03, 5.23, 4.22, 4.32, 5.11, 5.26, 3.99, 5.06, 3.42=4.51 avg ... I'd swear I was better whilst solving.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Going 1 by 1 is a hassle. Doesnt matter. Ill do it.


 That's why we love you.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh yeah new rounds will begin Sunday and Wednesday . I cant give you time exactly, but after 6 eastern time.


----------



## kasochi (Feb 19, 2012)

4.11 = [ 3.82, (3.44), 3.87, 4.40, 4.67, 3.93, (8.50), 3.84, 4.38, 4.53, 4.17, 3.52 ]

7th 8.50 orz


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 19, 2012)

Outside comp, try this "scramble" : M' U2 M U M U M' U' M2 U2 M U' M U2 M U' M U'

I think that is the worst LSE in MU moves (it is a optimal "random state" scramble), I like to see your times on it =)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> Outside comp, try this "scramble" : M' U2 M U M U M' U' M2 U2 M U' M U2 M U' M U'
> 
> I think that is the worst LSE in MU moves (it is a optimal "random state" scramble), I like to see your times on it =)


 
4.48 . 

I hate six flips lol


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL 5.16 I did the 6 flip alg 3 times for pure flip then E2 M' E2 m

But serious though, 2.89



Spoiler



R U' r' U' M' U r U r' M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M'


 18 moves STM 6.22 TPS


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

*Results & Scrambles*

*Results:*​
4.11 kasochi
4.51 Cube-Fu

I'm sorry, I have been busy and didnt post this on Wednesday. Round will still end on Sunday.

*Scrambles:*​
1)U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M U M' U' M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U
2)M' U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U M' U' M U' M' U M2 U M U' M' U M' U M2 U2 M'
3)U' M U M2 U M2 U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M U M' U2 M' U M2 U
4)U M' U M' U M2 U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M U2 M2 U2 M' U' M U
5)U M2 U' M' U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M U M U2 M' U' M U M' U2
6)M U2 M U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M U' M' U' M2 U M U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M2
7)M' U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M U M' U M2 U2 M U' M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M' U2 M 
8)M2 U M' U' M' U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U' M U2 M' U' M U M2 U M U2 M2 
9)M U' M U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U M2
10)U' M U' M2 U' M' U M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U M' U' M U M2 U' M' U2 M U M2 U2
11)M U2 M2 U2 M2 U M U M' U2 M' U M U2 M U' M U M2 U2 M U' M U' M2
12)U2 M U M2 U M2 U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M U2


----------



## kasochi (Feb 25, 2012)

3.93 = [ (8.88), 4.64, 4.38, 4.04, 3.69, 3.53, 4.02, 3.87, 3.71, 3.56, (3.41), 3.88 ]

What happened at first(8.88)...:fp


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

avg12: 4.42 (σ = 0.72)
3.42, 4.12, 4.01, 5.29, 3.22, 5.69, 4.94, 3.88, 4.81, 4.16, 3.87, 5.99


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

*Results & Scrambles*

*Results:​*
3.93 kasochi
4.42 PandaCuber

*Scrambes:​*
M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U M U2 M U M U' M2 U' M U' M2 U M' U' M2 U M' 
U M U M' U' M' U2 M' U M U' M2 U2 M' U M U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U'
U M U M' U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M U M U M' U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M' U2
M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U M U' M2 U' M U M' U M2 U' M U M2 U2 M U2 M'
M' U' M' U M' U M U M U2 M U M' U M2 U' M2 U' M U M U M U' M'
M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U' M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M U M U' M
U M' U M2 U' M' U M' U M U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M U
M U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M' U' M' U M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U M'
U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 M2 U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M U2 M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M U2
U2 M U2 M U M U M' U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U M2 U' M U 
U M U' M' U' M' U M U' M U M U M2 U2 M U' M' U M U2 M2 U M' U
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U' M U' M U2 M U M2 U M' U M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U'


----------



## kasochi (Feb 28, 2012)

3.61 = [ 3.40, 3.13, 3.52, 4.56, (2.09), 3.59, 4.14, 3.49, 3.79, 3.03, 3.45, (7.13) ]

good.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 28, 2012)

monkey monkey monkey ... CUBE! 

4.04, 3.52, 3.25, 4.86, 2.69, 3.52, 4.47, 4.25, 3.63, 3.42, 3.70, 4.22=avg 3.80


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 23, 2012)

6.28

7.14, 6.37, 7.51, (9.08), (3.36), 6.89, 5.75, 7.70, 7.46, 5.70, 3.67, 4.56


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 24, 2012)

7.87, 9.38, 9.19, (11.78), (4.43), 8.35, 7.93, 10.87, 7.89, 7.16, 6.90, 8.87 = *8.44*


----------



## already1329 (Jul 24, 2012)

7.68, (5.55), 8.94, 11.72, 28.34, 7.31, 9.06, 11.38, 7.16, 6.72, 8.77, (DNF) = 10.71


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 2, 2012)

9.02
10.26, 9.54, 13.23, 8.85, 5.55, 10.40, 11.54, 8.68, 8.56, 7.60, 6.33, 8.40


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

I dont know why you guys are timing, since nobody will post scores, nor scrambbles


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 19, 2013)

3.93, 4.67, 4.80, 5.21, (1.80), 5.40, 4.06, (6.71), 3.69, 4.38, 3.02, 3.10=4.23


----------

